# Sis



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 7, 2008)

What is the correct coding for a sonohysterography?  My docs evaluate the uterus, ovaries and cervix PRIOR to infusing the saline, then they do the infusion and then the actual sonohysterography.  Would it be appropriate to code both 76830 and 76831 with a modifier -59 on one, and 58340 for the infusion?  
TIA!!


----------



## cannspurr (Feb 18, 2008)

I code 76831 and 58340 for the catheterization and introduction of saline


----------



## wpsmith4967 (Jun 3, 2008)

Are you getting paid for billing both?


----------



## MLMiksch (Jun 3, 2008)

I code a Hysterosalpingogram - 74740 and the injection is - 58340

Lynn


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 3, 2008)

Wendy - no one from our A/R dept has come to me with a denial for any of the three codes...yet.


----------



## cannspurr (Jun 12, 2008)

*sis*

i have never had a problen getting paid by both procedures


----------

